# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Film Barbarska metoda objavljen na Vimeu. Film o novim koncesijama nafte u regiji

## krasnikaos

Film Barbarska metoda javno je dostupan svima na Vimeo linku https://vimeo.com/332336379
Trailer filma na Vimeo linku https://vimeo.com/364406438

Film je snimljen u specifičnim područjima Albanije, Crne Gore i Hrvatske, gdje se nafta i plin već istražuju i eksploatiraju, te gdje se nastavlja s novim davanjima zemlje u koncesije.
Znanstvenici, aktivisti i razni ljudi iz raznih zemalja dijele svoje znanje i utiske o opasnostima frakiranja te o eksploataciji nafte i plina općenito.

Pozivamo vas da film dijelite na internetu i u svom okružju.


Proslijeđujem vam i link na film objavljen na portalu h-alter hr
https://www.h-alter.org/vijesti/barbarska-metoda

Te ranije objavljeni članak usko vezan za tematiku.
https://www.h-alter.org/vijesti/novac-ne-mozemo-piti

----------

